

Nest Labs to Introduce Partner Developer Program - cdl
http://allthingsd.com/20130925/nest-labs-to-introduce-partner-developer-program/?mod=atdtweet

======
cdl
[http://nest.com/ca/developer/](http://nest.com/ca/developer/)

